

Imgur's technology stack in detail - rrrah
http://imgur.com/blog/?p=2417

======
t0
How can a site with almost no income afford to run 80 instances as well as
petabytes of traffic/storage on a pricey platform like AWS?

~~~
ajtaylor
I have no insight into this, but I suspect the ads in the sidebar bring in
more revenue than you might imagine. Most of the bandwidth requirements will
be handled by the CDN, keeping down AWS traffic costs. CDN pricing is almost
certainly less than S3 + traffic costs.

